# Greetings from Paris



## ShenDoesMusic (Dec 29, 2015)

Hi everyone! I'm 26 years old, Chinese, and my name's Shen. I'm a film music composer, orchestrator from time to time as well. 
Hope to share our passion about soundtrack and learn more from each other~
Here's my soundcloud: https://soundcloud.com/ysfilmmusic

Glad to be here!


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Dec 29, 2015)

Hello Shen, 

Welcome to the Vi Forum. Pretty sure you will find some useful informations here. For what films you did soundtracks for?


----------



## ShenDoesMusic (Dec 29, 2015)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> Hello Shen,
> 
> Welcome to the Vi Forum. Pretty sure you will find some useful informations here. For what films you did soundtracks for?


Hello Alexander, for now I only did music for the movies our professor gave us as homework^^But I'm really looking forward to write more music for new movies.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Dec 29, 2015)

ShenDoesMusic said:


> Hello Alexander, for now I only did music for the movies our professor gave us as homework^^But I'm really looking forward to write more music for new movies.



That is good. Maybe you can also get in contact with young aspiring filmmaker students. I am pretty sure there are a lot of them who also search for people who are firm in scoring to movies.


----------



## ShenDoesMusic (Dec 29, 2015)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> That is good. Maybe you can also get in contact with young aspiring filmmaker students. I am pretty sure there are a lot of them who also search for people who are firm in scoring to movies.


Yes！I'm glad to do that! Thank you for the advise Alexander~


----------



## Arnel007 (Dec 29, 2015)

Hi Shen!
Welcome to V.I. Puisque vous étudiez à Paris, donc vous parlez français, n'est-ce pas?  Happy to share musical passion! Enjoy V.I. community!

Blessings!!


----------



## Suganthan (Dec 29, 2015)

Nice compositions, welcome. Have a good time!


----------



## ShenDoesMusic (Dec 30, 2015)

Arnel007 said:


> Hi Shen!
> Welcome to V.I. Puisque vous étudiez à Paris, donc vous parlez français, n'est-ce pas?  Happy to share musical passion! Enjoy V.I. community!
> 
> Blessings!!


Oui je parle francais, mais pas beaucoup. We speak English more than French^^Thank you~


----------



## ShenDoesMusic (Dec 30, 2015)

Suganthan said:


> Nice compositions, welcome. Have a good time!


Thank you~


----------



## ShenDoesMusic (Dec 30, 2015)

Orcel said:


> Bonjour Shen, et bienvenue à Paris. Peut-être connaissez-vous mon ami Anthony Girard ? (Professeur d'orchestration au conservatoire sup. de Paris)
> Au plaisir de découvrir votre musique.


Hmm, desolee mais je suis etudiante de l'ecole normale de musique de Paris, donc je connais pas votre ami^^


----------



## ShenDoesMusic (Jan 3, 2016)

Orcel said:


> J'ai justement rendez-vous à l'école normal ce jeudi, peut-être nous y croiserons-nous ?
> 
> Happy new year


Merci, mais j'ai le cours chez mon prof ce jeudi...


----------

